# Kids made some hatchling hides



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

I must be crazy but being inpsired by Nerys's fimo hide thread I decided to let my two boys (age 7 & 3) have a go at making some today.

They did quite well for a first attempt - although the mess they left behind wasnt as impressive.!!! lol


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

They can do some for me , they look cool


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

They probably would hun - do you a deal - you can borrow the kids but you get to clean up the mess they leave behind LOL


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Erm.................. lol
Seriously tho i bet you bossed the kids about and got the fimo cos you wanted to play and used the kids as an excuse!!
I sussed ya!!!!


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL - sussed !!

Kaleb was trying to eat it at one point! NICE


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Liam ate play doh once , was pooing multi colours for ages lolol


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Here I was expecting to see 1 or 2, looks like a little sweat shop your running :lol2:


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

I felt inspired by nerys too. even went and checked out prices for fimo on ebay. I have no children, and not enough snakes to warrant such behaviour. :lol2:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

How on earth do you get it to stay in the right shape? 

I was inspired too but they just kept collapsing!!!

I was trying to shape it before cooking and then stand it up but they just kept blooming collapsing!

Also, how thick do you have the fimo?

Thanks!


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

They did well gave them foil dishes (little apple pie tins - luckily my mum had a load which meant we got to scoff the cakes first) which they used as a frame - i then removed the tin once it was cooked as it was way to hot for them to do.

We used 4 small blocks of fimo @ £1.20 each and they made 13 small hides, 2 big hides, a water bowl and about 4 little people lol

It was rolled quite thin and then just shaped around the foil dish - what i didnt know was that when you cook it, it stays soft until it cools - then goes rock hard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

awww bless.
their cool lol


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

They look great ... i really want to have a go at these lol
But i don't have any tiny hatchlings etc, so would need them bigger than yours, what else can be used as a mold/frame ?
Also can these be made with rough textures, like exo terra hides, or do they only work smooth ?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

hehehe. they're cool...

just told Mason i need some fimo...
and his response was 'oh god. why? '

hehe  

sami


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

You could pretty much use anything as a framework - aslong as its oven proof of course.

Yes you can add texture to them quite easily. You can even buy special fimo tools to do it with.


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> hehehe. they're cool...
> 
> just told Mason i need some fimo...
> and his response was 'oh god. why? '
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine are in the oven as we speak! Woo! I have a funny feeling they might go wrong though :S


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Emz118 said:


> Mine are in the oven as we speak! Woo! I have a funny feeling they might go wrong though :S


OOh need to see some pics when they're done hun - sure they'll be fab


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, they're out of the oven and off the bun tin! lol. 

Gonna see how they harden and if they work make a few with bottoms on as well, for moist hides.


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

cool hun

off to do dinner but expect to see pics when i get back later :lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

rachy said:


> Liam ate play doh once , was pooing multi colours for ages lolol


lmfao hahaha


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Aww they are lovely!
would fimo be suitable for making waterbowls?


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

The boys made a small water bowl and have sat it on the side full of water - that was last night. As of yet no leaks and water level hasnt changed much so doesnt look like its being absorbed either.

Not sure if there would be any toxins etc though so will have to investigate further on that one before they make any more.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Does fimo come in natural colours or terracotta or anything but red or blue?


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL

yes it comes in *loads* of colours and also different effects- granite, metallic are the two that spring to mind.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I like my vivs to look natural because all of them are on display so rock coloured hides / caves etc would blend in a lot easier than red / blue love heart boulders


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL

Well they had a choice of colours and decided they want metallic red & blue. Apparently the boy babies have to have the blue ones and the girls the red. 

Havent had the heart to tell them that we wont actually know what sex they are straight away


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

samanslow said:


> LOL
> 
> Well they had a choice of colours and decided they want metallic red & blue. Apparently the boy babies have to have the blue ones and the girls the red.
> 
> Havent had the heart to tell them that we wont actually know what sex they are straight away


Just hold them up to the light for a few seconds and say boy or girl, that'll fool them.


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Just hold them up to the light for a few seconds and say boy or girl, that'll fool them.


:lol2: hope so


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are my attempts so far... I used marble (the white) and granite (the grey) Have done some with the two fully mixed and they look best I think, but haven't taken pics.




















Also, does anyone know if you can re heat it and it will go soft again? I had the brainwave (or so i thought) of making moist hides, with bottoms attached by using the inside of the tins, and the bases have all sunk because they were upside down as it were. If I put them back in the right way up, will the bases go flat?


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Theyre wicked hun - told you it'd be fine :smile:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lol thanks hun, well, fine apart from the moist hides! (Sorry, I edited!)


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

No idea hun but let me know if it works


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lol, ok... I'll give it a go... If it's a disaster I'll just buy waxworm pots from somewhere instead!!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i need some fimo... i want to play! 

payday tomorrow.  

sami


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> i need some fimo... i want to play!
> 
> payday tomorrow.
> 
> sami


LOL sami 

you'll have to post pics as well


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

will do  

if i haven't spent all my money on other things first! 

s


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Beats my method i simply take fruit wood and turn it into little bowls on my woodlathe thats what I use.


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

whats fimo? what are they made out of - they r soooo sweet


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Details of fimo is here hun
http://www.fimo.com/FIMO_copy5.EBERHARDFABER?ActiveID=16839

really easy to use

have fun :lol2:


----------



## whoevaur (Jan 29, 2007)

thats a great idea, i have been trying to decided what to use as a hide for my bd, and i have fimo at home.. i'll definetly be experimenting tomorrow :hmm:


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

They look brilliant, never seen Nerys's though.

Mum makes fimo dolls house things so she wont have no fimo left tonight:lol2:


----------

